# TV HUM!!!



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Im hoping someone could assist me. I have a hum coming from my tv. Im hoping that it is coming from a grounding problem.Some days it is louder than usual. It is also audible when I turn the volume on the remote all the way down. Thanx for any assistance given.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might want to get over to our BFD Forum and check out the sticky thread on the “Dreaded BFD hum.” You probably have the same problem. Typically it’s caused by the cable TV feed not being properly grounded. Plenty of info there on how to correct or deal with it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

That hum might be the capacitors and/or the electron gun inside the tube. All tube TVs and sometimes other electronics will make a very high pitched whining sound. I can normally tell when my TV is on without looking at it when there is no volume and the house is quiet because of this ultra high pitch whine. It's not very loud and it's similar to ringing one might have in their ears (almost tinnitus like).

Seeing that when the volume is all the way down it is probably not coming from the speakers and thus the audio section of your TV. If the humming is loud then there may be a problem with it. Is it an old TV? If it's brand new or under warranty take it back stating that it makes a humming sound.

Some more specific info from you would also help (ie: brand of TV, other components you use, etc).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hum can also be caused by having a speaker that is not magnetically shielded to close to it, also a cellphone sitting to close can also cause intermittent interference.
I also know of at least one instance of a florescent light fixture on the same circuit causing noise.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

hello, the brand of tv is a 36" samsung, it is about 9 yrs old. I also have a denon receiver,dvd, cable,5 sp. plus subwoofer hooked up.I just ordered a ground loop isolater and a isolation transformer from parts express to see if they will make a difference. I bought the loop iso because when I hooked my computer to the rec. I got an audible hum. thanx


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

I would disconnect the cable tv line from the tv and see if it disappears.

Cable seems to cause more hum than anything else.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Ditto that.

A cable TV ground loop isolator will probably fix the problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks for everyone's help.I bought a iso transformer hooked it up at various locations,nothing happened then I unplugged the tv power cord plugged it to a another outlet and the hum was gone.So Im now looking to buy new surge protectors.Maybe all the things the I have hooked up is somehow degrading the signal. Thanks again.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I unplugged the tv power cord plugged it to a another outlet and the hum was gone.So Im now looking to buy new surge protectors.


Huh? How does that mean a surge protector is needed?

Regards.
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Huh? How does that mean a surge protector is needed?
> 
> Regards.
> Wayne


Because I had the tv along with other elec. plugged into a protector. I dont have enough outlets for all of the items. So I suppose when I unplugged the tv and then put it into a separate outlet and the hum was gone, that had something to do with the over used and mediocre surge protector.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Typically hum is caused by ground loops. TVs usually don't have grounding pins on them but the cable line going straight into the TV (if that's how you have it hooked up) can cause the hum. The cable box, if that the way you do it instead, could have problems. Replace it if you can.

It is possible that there is a some line noise somewhere that causes that hum and a power conditioner would probably get rid of that. I doubt changing the surge strip would do anything unless the old one had some serious problems in which case it should be replaced anyway.

Is the other outlet you plugged the TV into on a different circuit?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

MatrixDweller said:


> Typically hum is caused by ground loops. TVs usually don't have grounding pins on them but the cable line going straight into the TV (if that's how you have it hooked up) can cause the hum. The cable box, if that the way you do it instead, could have problems. Replace it if you can.
> 
> It is possible that there is a some line noise somewhere that causes that hum and a power conditioner would probably get rid of that. I doubt changing the surge strip would do anything unless the old one had some serious problems in which case it should be replaced anyway.
> 
> Is the other outlet you plugged the TV into on a different circuit?


thank you for that info.


----------

